# '08 F350 6.4 Powerstroke - snow in air box



## BayStateGlenn (Dec 13, 2007)

I posted this in the "Equipment and Truck Repair" forum but thought this might be a better place to post it. I have a customer that is :angry: with his $55K 2008 Ford. Plowing snow his truck lost all power. He found the air filter sopping wet. He took it out and drained quite a bit of water from inside of it to continue plowing but eventually had to run with no air filter. The next day it was a tow to the dealership after the truck wouldn't start. The dealer got the truck running and suggested a bra to keep the snow out. What a joke. Any better ideas?


----------



## ABES (Jun 10, 2007)

our fords have the same problems but not as bad as your buddy the "check air filter" light comes on and stays on i am guessing snow gets jammed into the sensor or something.


----------



## framer1901 (Dec 18, 2005)

I plugged the filter on my 05 one time and we plow alot. Although we've only had one "real" snowfall, I hope this isn't a problem with the 08's...........


----------



## PITCH (Nov 22, 2007)

Fix Or Repair Daily

What A Shame


----------



## TEX (Nov 24, 2003)

way to go ford way to go


----------



## A Man (Dec 24, 2007)

I have a 2008 f350 and had the same problem, it was bad, saying it was wet in the air box would be an understatement, it was completely full of snow, and I couldn't get the truck started, I had to pull the air filter clean out all the snow and ice and then dry off the air intake sensor with a propane torch, I put the bra on and it hasn't happened since but still total bull$&*%. Anyone know what the dealerships are saying?


----------



## kc2006 (Oct 16, 2005)

Not sure how the new trucks are set up, but on my 96 I took the stock air box off and made my own "cold air" set up. The older stock boxes didnt seal well and would let dust in. A large canister K&N filter and some 4" metal tubing was all it took.

Maybe make one for your trucks? You can even make a little aluminum box to shield the filter, thats what i plan on doing, just no time. Give you some more HP too, get alot more flow down that boy.


----------



## Green Grass (Dec 5, 2006)

Ford makes a plastic cover that is supposed to cover the inlet to block the snow if you bought a truck with plow prep it should have came with the cover


----------



## itsgottobegreen (Mar 31, 2004)

Why am I not surpized? I am being to hate these new 6.4 more and more.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

I would stay away from K&N filters, there's some research that I can't ever remember where it is showing why they get more flow.

As for the 6.0's, you don't need anymore airflow until you start running more than 500 RWHP.

Not sure on the 6.4's, maybe check out FTE and see if any of the guys over there have a solution. Sounds like another splendid bit of engineering on Ford's part once again.


----------



## stcroixjoe (Feb 10, 2006)

would this help? http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/2008...ryZ33645QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## CARDOCTOR (Nov 29, 2002)

do you run a snow deflector on the plow


JR


----------



## framer1901 (Dec 18, 2005)

I knew a guy that worked at some sort of test track in Sault Ste Marie or somewher close to there. They would test vehicles for the big three - tires, endurence etc..

One of the tests was snow injestion - they road around for hours towing tires on the ground in front of vehicles being tested.

Ford has so much logic that the only thing I can come up with is this:

The truck being tested had the Continental Tires on it. The track had snow on it. Within a few laps the truck crashed due to slip slidin on those fine tires. Well they tried over and over again with the same results, truck crashes. Well those engineers figure they crashed 100 trucks but did technically complete the 500 lap test of snow injestion with no problems so obviously there couldn't be a snow injestion problem.........


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

That's hilarious, framer. I see we share the same opinions of Ford's 'engineers'.


----------



## Joe D (Oct 2, 2005)

GM has a TSB out for this on the new trucks as well. I think they are going towards cold air intakes but forgot about snow


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

PITCH;463994 said:


> Fix Or Repair Daily


"First on Race Day"


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

That's what I thought it was..:waving:

loss of power while plowing..snow cloged filter..


----------



## HKusp (Nov 21, 2007)

Sell that 6.4 and get a nice 7.3 with a 6637 filter and be done with it.


----------



## rancherman84 (Oct 22, 2005)

better yet get an old mechanical 7.3 IDI with a banks turbo and solve all your electrcal,and filter plugging problems.oh yeah no payment book also


----------



## framer1901 (Dec 18, 2005)

Mine did clog up the other nite. I was plowing a road with 4-6" on it, the road is 4-5 miles long total and oppps no snow deflector. Get the little warning lite to check the filter.

It ran ok, just sucked down the fuel it seemed though. Next day checked the filter and reset the plugged filter thing whatever it is and no prioblems. Heck I can't even tell where the air comes in at, don't really care though...................

It starts, it moves snow, my mirrors defrost and my heated seats work - now when the seats stop working then its time for a change.


----------



## Lawnman883 (Jul 5, 2007)

in my owners manual that came with my 04 it said the filter may become clogged with snow after extended use in deep snow or plowing. it said that the dash light will illuminate and the filter will need to be replaced. i guess ford is aware and warns the truck owners...apperantly a bra is the right answer


----------



## MYWAYINVT (Jan 8, 2008)

I believe Ford issued a TSB for this problem. There is a vinyl cover that Ford makes to install on the grill. Current production includes this cover with the truck, see your Ford dealer for the part number and availability. If your truck falls within a certain build date you can get it for free.


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

No way of knowing that build date is there ?? I was also wondering if it automatically came with trucks equipped with the Snow Plow Package


----------



## MYWAYINVT (Jan 8, 2008)

*TSB, Snow in Airbox 2008 SD's w/ 6.4L Diesel - Info*

TSB # 07-26-07 addresses lack of power and/or the "check air filter" message on 2008 Ford Super Duty's with 6.4L diesel engine built *before* 09/18/2007 and NOT equipped with Electronic Automatic Temperature Control (EATC). They are saying the air filter can clog with snow and restrict air flow to the engine.

The fix is for the dealer to install a 'winter grill cover' Part # 8C3Z-19A414-A and to clean and inspect the air filter.

This TSB is intended for vehicles operated in Cold Weather States (AK,CO,ID,IA,ME,MI,MN,MT,ND,NH,NY,SD,VT,WI,WY) and Canada

Call your Ford dealer for more info. The service dept can quickly and easily determine your build date if you provide them with your truck's 17 digit VIN. I'm pretty sure the fix is free if your truck is within the build date and doesn't have EATC. I don't know part availibility or cost.

I believe the part fully covers the outside of the grill - so if you attempt a DIY fix, be aware that Ford says remove the cover when temp is over 50 deg F, or, when towing, over 32 deg F.


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

i am getting dejavu here...read the entire post before typing...geeze..


----------



## Green Grass (Dec 5, 2006)

Dissociative;487043 said:


> i am getting dejavu here...read the entire post before typing...geeze..


It is the same guy that posted the info earlier in the post just giving more info this time


----------

